# Dell Vostro 1500 touch pad



## eisler1946 (Jun 27, 2009)

I want to disable the touch pad. I have gone to "control panel" and "mouse" but the touchpad doesn't appear.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I found this on another forum and I assume CP means Control Panel:
**in CP -> mouse but not at all obvious. When you go to CP -> mouse and select anything to do with the touchpad it opens a stupid third party (dell) menu that is very confusing and has too many options spread across way too many tabs. I spent ages this morning looking through all the different menus and finally stumbled across a check box to disable touchpad when an external mouse is plugged in.**
I also read there "might" be a "f" key that disables it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The easiest way is to disable the touch pad in Device Manager


----------

